# New toy(used)



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2015)

B7800 30 hp Kubota tractor- little workhorse. Not that big but sure beats the hell out of a wheelbarrow and shovel.Should be able to start using it next week- finally will be down with all my house remodel projects- Thank goodness- I am worn out.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Very cool! Think having a tractor would be a kick! Could accomplish so much more... Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a fine looking machine. Little workhorse right there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice grab. You're really going to love having forks around the house, I use mine more than the bucket. I had some chain hooks and a hitch receiver welded on my bucket... very useful for lugging logs and posts and for moving trailers. Just be sure you have some weight on the back, like a heavy box blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> I had some chain hooks and a hitch receiver welded on my bucket.



The the first thing my dad had me do for him when he bought his last tractor. All my machines have them too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice tractor Mike. I just chipped for one too, finally. Delivered last Wed. My 1948 Ford 8N just wasn't cutting it anymore. This is an L3901 hydro. Saved my pennies for a long time for this one.

I'd like to see how you guys welded a hook to your bucket. I hooked a chain directly on the bucket and bent it with the first walnut crotch I loaded on my mill. I hooked it next to the sticker that said don't use chains with the bucket. Ha! Gotta have chains. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2015)

And I thought you got a new lathe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 25, 2015)

@HomeBody - here is a picture of mine. 1/4" flat bar welded to the top of the bucket... 3/4" chain hooks welded to the flat bar at the point where the arms attach (for lifting stuff, it is safer to hook chain to two centered points rather than just in the middle, both for strength and for balance) and a hitch receiver in the middle. A hitch on the bucket makes trailer hookup and relocation a breeze when mowing around it or when squeezing the trailer into a tight storage spot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2015)

Man I'm envious! I have 10 tons of fill dirt I've been moving with a wheel barrow, if fact, that's what I should be doing right now.... Congrats, I imagine you will have lots of fun with that...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

